# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Këngë dasmash

## Fiori

* Sa e bukur doli nusja!*

Paska ballin perishan,
paska vetullen gajtan,
paska syrin si filxhan,
paska faqen si bakam,
paska hunden miskali,
paska gojen si kuti,
paska dhembet si inxhi,
paska shtatin si selvi.


*Kenge popullore*

E mir' e purteke e arte,
Si zonjate e kasabase
Moj e bukura prej nuri,
Si thelleza maje gurit.
O e cpejte si shigjeta.
Ku do te te shkoje jeta.
O e mire e fjale le,
Jeshe nuse me perde!
Moj e hequra si bari,
E kulluara si ari,
Gezimzeze qe s'gezove,
Jeten s'e trashegove!

----------


## illiriani

Shqiperia eshte e vogel gjeopolitikisht, por trevat shqiptare ballkanike, secila sosh permban nje kulture te tere te nje fisit illir dhe mund te themi, se kultura e te jitha fiseve illire, eshte brenda territorit shqiptar ballkanik...rrenjet kane mbetur te gjalla, e pipat e drunjte, mvaret sa rriten e mbijetojne epokat...

----------


## Jonian

*Moj unaza me tre gure*
Moj unaza me tre gure
s'e kishe menduar kurre
te mirrnje*) te tille burre.
Te mirrnje te tille djale
tri lira i ben nje fjale
tri lira, tri napolona
ne je penduar tregona
-Un'penduar s'jam e s'jam
e kam shpirt e e kam xhan
e kam nen (e) xhamadan
-Xhamadani rremba-rremba
lumthi ti se c'mban perbrenda
t'i puthja sec ma ka enda.
             -----O------

*Thyeju moj dysheme*
Thyeju moj dysheme
thyeju e bjer perdhe
se te ben.....(dhendrri) te re
Ngrihuni, o shoke, ne valle
te gjemojne keto male
djali zog, nusja sorkadhe
te na trashegohen fare.
           -----O-----

*O moj flete e hudherese*
O moj flete, ti moj flete
o moj flete e hudheres(e)
dil foli te bukures(e)
te me vishet ne te holla
te lulezoje si molla
te me vishet ne te bardha 
te lulezoje si dardha
te me vishet ne te zeshka
te lulezoje si bjeshka.

*Zagori-Gjirokaster*

*)- mirrnje= trajte dialektore e foljes "merrje"

----------


## Jonian

Pse je verdhur je bere ftua
o djale more
nga ato nazet e tua 
vashe moj trendafile.
Pse s'martohesh te gjesh grua
o djale more.
Se nuk gjej ashtu sic dua
vashe moj lule.
Vra tim zot e merrme mua
o djale more.

------------------------------------------------------

( I kendohet nuses ne momentin kur del te dera e shtepise qe te ike me krushqit)

Dil ne dere moj sylarme
dil ne dere apo s'te lene
sos je yll a sos je hene
sos je molle per te ngrene
-Molle jam po s'hahem kurre
jam ilac per te semure
per ate qe do kem burre.
-Mire ja beme krushkes-e
qe i morem vajzen-e
ate me te miren-e
lule gjeraqinen-e.

----------


## Nuh Musa

per te interesuarit, ka ne treg audiokasete me kenge dasmash nga trojet e maqedonise.

Formacioni qe kendon (percjellur me dahire dhe saksofon) quhet "vajzat e shkupit", dhe mendoj se do tju shtojn nostalgjine per vendlindjen.

Kerkoni ne kaseterite e vendeve ku rrini, ne rrjet une ende nuk kam mundur te gjej ndonje mp3 prej tyre, por e dij se kane disa albuma.

Flm

----------


## shigjeta

Jonian shume te bukura tekstet e kengeve qe ke sjell 

***
Ulu mal te dalin hena
Sa t'na baje drite per brama
Sa t'na shkojn vashat per uje
"Ndalu, vashe, e me nep uje!"
"S'kam testir me te dhane uje,
Se kam gishtat nder unaza
Se me i hjek me tres'n n'uje
Se me i lag me ndryshken-o"
Se kam baben ne kujxhi
Se mi shkrinn m'i ban flori
M'i ban paret izetetete
Me ja ngjite nuses ne qafe
M'ban vathet me pese cereke
Me ja ngjite nuses ne veshe

_Kur kthehet nusja nga kroi dhe i afrohen portes se shtepise kendojne:_

A je aty, a s'je aty dhender
(_Atehere del dhenderi dhe njerezia kendojne_)
Ketu jam, gjekund s'kam vatur
Prapa porte jam tulatur

***

Ja thona nji valle
Me dert e me halle
Me dert e me halle
Thuej se mires: "Hajde"
Hajde, ku u vonove?
Te kapsha per dore
Te kapsha per krejet
Te sjellsha prej mejet!"

***

Dy dele e treqind pare
Cou, kumbare, na xen nji valle
Mos e len vallen pa xane
Ne kjosh djal-o braf ne kambe
Ne kjosh plak-o hiqu rrshane
"Cke kumbare qi t'asht marre zani?"
"Ma ka zane tymi i duhanit"

***
*Shkoder*

----------


## Jonian

Faleminderit shigjeta. Me ate vargun "Ulu mal te dali hena" me kujtove nje tjeter qe po e shkruaj tani. E kendon grupi i te rinjve Gjirokaster:

Ulu mal te dali hena dhe
trendafil more
Te dale ajo grykezena dhe
trendafil more.
E vogela sa pellemba dhe
trendafil more
faqekuqe rremba-rremba dhe
trendafil more
Flokegjata der'te kemba dhe 
trendafil more
Kishte ngjare nga e ema dhe
trendafil more.

----------


## Nuh Musa

gjurmoni ne rrjet, apo kazaa

Zaide Misini "Lulie Lulie"

(nuk kam njohuri kengetarje nga cilat troje eshte, por stili i kenges i perket maqedonise veriore, rajonit shkup, tetove, gostivar)

Flm

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

_Më e shpejtë se une_ !
- Sapo doja të e postoja një gjë të tillë  :ngerdheshje:  


Ja argumenti :

Rruges me shkon si hyri
E fustani mire te ka ra
Pse pikllojne dy syt e tu
Oh moj xhan cme ngacmon dashurine 

Kur pata nje lule te bukur
thash se do e kem perhere
iku fluturoi sikur flutur
edhe smujta me i marre ere .
Lulja prej dores me doli
e nga gjumi une jam zgju 
asnjehere nuk kam per ta harru !


_Shënim_: Interpretim imi i lirë !

----------


## katana

More vllau i motrës o 
Top sheqeri ambël o 
Top sheqeri ambël o 

Vishi tirqit me gajtana 
T'ët boj motra dhandër o 
T'ët boj motra dhandër o 

Ore vllau motrës o 
Top sheqeri ambël o 
Top sheqeri ambël o 

Ven kapuçin përmbi sy-e 
Lumja unë motra për ty-e 
T'ët bëj motra dhandër o 
T'ët bëj motra dhandër o

----------


## shigjeta

_Mican - Dangelli_

U shyqyr, moj Perendi
Erdhi nusja me shtepi
Sec i ra nje bukuri
Te keqen o rrush i zi
Erdhi nusja me shtepi
Te keqen o rrush i bardhe
Erdhi nusja ne mehalle
A shyqyr o more Zot
Qe m'u mbush shtepia plot
Trendafil'e borzilok
Shkofte E mira na degjofte
Djali im u trashegofte!

***

Mori lulja e frashnit te bardhe
Kur t'erdh vaku per me dale
A te tha tata: "udha e mbare,
Udhe e mbare se je tue shkue
Pergjithmone m'u da me mue?"
Mori e mire qi rri ne vesvese
Po te thone shoqet qanke e keqe
Kush te thashte e keqe ty;
Dymdhete qese njenin sy


_Kolonje_

Ka hije vasha me lule, moj ka hije
Ka hije babaj me nuse, moj ka hije
Ka hije oda me lule, moj ka hije
Ka hije nena me nuse, moj ka hije

----------


## Zebbi

A cme ka marre malli per nje dasem! Ajo kenga "Sa e bukur na ka dale nusja" mua me rikthen kujtime shume te bukura kur jepte TVSH albume me muzike neper Shqiperi dhe kjo me kujtohet te dasma tiranse se kercente ansambli branda ne nje shtepi tipike tiranase dhe pastaj nusja lyente deren e shpise se dhendrit me mjalte. Biles me kujtohet dhe fytyra e asaj valltares, nje brune me tipare shume fine, sic kane qene zavallet ne pergjithesi.

Tani ne tjeter edhe pse ne te gjitha dasmat qe kam qene une asnjehere s'eshte kenduar:

Ani mori nuse
Ani qafe lastare
Ani a don rruze
Ani a don pare

As nuk due rruze
As nuk due pare
Por e due burrin
Bace o me cigare

Ani me cigare
Ani me kutije
Oh me kpuca t'zeza
Veshun si zotnijee

(Nexhmije Pagarusha)

----------


## shigjeta

_Kukes_

Kumbull-o me lule shume
Po thot baca "lumi une,
Per nji re si kam marre une
Kumbull-o e bardhe qanke
A ke ra noj here ne vrri
Paske ballin per zotni
Paske qafen gastareli
Paske gjyksin per nepseli
Caf t'ka balli si t'ba drite
A i ke vu rregjandet per dite?"
"Si kam vu, kam prit qet dite"


_Zagori - Lunxheri_

Thëllëz'  e malit Filate
Del, moj, në divan se plase
Helbete se po ksehase
Syt e tu posi dy zarfe
Porsi dy zarfe t'ergjëndë
Nusja jone zok me pëndë
Lot e qesh në shtëpi tënë
Veshur me takëm të rëndë

----------


## Leila

ATJE POSHTE NE SHENKOLLE

Atje poshte ne Shenkolle,
birbil-o me ze te holle, (*)
hin' e del nje vajz' mes-holle,
i thote babajt: - Martome!
- Dale, vajze, se s'ke kohne,
sa te mbije bar' i njome.
- Bari mbiu edhe u tha,
martome, more baba.

Shen Vasil, Sarande, 1961

..................................................  ....

MBI FLOKET E TUA

Mbi floket e tua te hodha mazine,
qaj moj vajze qaj, qaje cuperine! (*)
Po te vijne shoqet e te darovijne,
kush te hedh sapunin, kush te hedh shamine.

Leskaj, Maleshove (Permet), 1961

_________________________________
(*) Refren pas c'do vargu.

----------


## hajla

Moj e mira kablush kuqe kallxom diten 
               kur te shkojsh nuse,
               kallxom diten kur ki me shkua nje par meste.
               lemi mua"djal i dades qka po thua?
              sot dy jav kam me u martua " ato meste  qe ti kam
                marua ruj kujtim veq per mua.
                ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
                 prej nje shpati ti lshova syt*
                 kur ti pash rruzat ne fyt, krejt nga mendja jam habit
                  kam marr rugen per musafir. ne der te oborrit kam nis me thirr!"
                 dul syzeza me ka nxan gryk, me shterngoj me bylyzyk.
                  dil moj nan (vjehrra) kush na ka ardh"
                 na ka ardh ma i miri mik. kem zanat te nxehem gryk
                 do ja jap nje qik per mik...
             ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
                  sy kaltroshe e qaf gastare .
                  per pam marr nuk ki qare.
                 kur ti qoj msit' me t' lyp .
                  mos te dhaqin dil e ik...
        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
        keng FOLKLORIKE te" Mira Vite" me par Tradicionale*Rugovase.
                      tung hajla*

----------


## Leila

*PA I THONI ASAJ VAJZE*

- Pa i thoni asaj vajze,
pse i derdhte ata lot.
- I thoni babait tim
te me mbaje gjera mot.
- Kan' ardhe krushqit tek porta,
c'beri sot e c'beri mot?
*
KUSHKUT TONE I RA NURI*

Krushkut tone i ra nuri,
na u be si balte muri,
na u be si balte muri.
He, krushk-o, mo' na mbodhis,
sepetete, c'na ornis?
Sepetet i kemi vete,
e marrim nusen perpjete.

*MOLL' E KUQE PLOT DORA*

- Moll' e kuqe plot dora,
u rite, te erdhi koha.
- U rita nga perendia.
- Cupat nuk i mban shtepia.
Gjithe cupa kemi qene,
nen' e baba kemi lene
dhe vajtem ne shtepi tene,
se zoti ate ka dhene.
*
KU E KA KRUSHKU SHTEPINE*

- Ku e ka krushku shtepine?
- Te porta me llamarine,
te ballkoni me dafine,
rreth hoda me trendafile.
Rreth hoda me borzilok,
c'ka nusja qe qan me lot?
- Kam baban' e s'e le dot!
- Hajde, moj nuse, me ne,
se baba gjen dhe atje.


Te katerta nga Leskaj, Maleshove (Permet), 1961

-----------------------------------------------------------
*
KUR TE HODHA VELLON*

- Kur te hodha vellon, se c'te ra nje pike,
te thote babaj: "Ngreu, bij' e ik.
- Dale, baba, dale, dale dhe nje cike,
te takoj vellezerit, t'u le porosite."

- Kur te hodha vellon, se c'te ra nje pike,
te thote babaj: "Ngreu, bij' e ik.
- Dale, baba, dale, dale dhe nje cike,
te takoje motrat, t'u le porosite."

Sarande, 1961

----------


## Leila

*RRITU QEPARIS ME *****

- Rritu, qeparis me ****.
- Dale, primeni, moj shoqe,
dice di, dic do t'u thomte.
Dic do thom e dic do qahem,
u' nga babai do ndahem,
vjerite do t'i perkrahem.

*LUM SI TI KU ERDHE TI*

- Lum si ti, ku erdhe ti,
moj nusja jone!
Ne kete goxha shtepi.
Ne shtepine me urate
gjene vjeren gojemjalte,
sheqer i mbeshtjell' ne karte,
uthulla per ne sallate. 

Piqeras i Bregdetit, Sarande, 1961
*KJO NUSJA QE ERTH KETUNE*

Kjo nusja qe erth ketune,
erth me shufer nene gune.:
- Kunata, c'beni ketune?
Keni ardhur qe te shtune!
bete shtepine rremuje!
- S'kemi ardhur per te ngrene,
martuam vellane tene!

Leskaj, Maleshove (Permet), 1961

----------


## sweet_babe

Sonte kemi dasëm

Qaj bir qaj tash. 

Hajde për hajër i qoftë t'zotit t'shpisë. 

Sonte kemi dasëm 
Të gjith ta festojmë 
Djalin më të bukur 
Sot po e martojmë 

Sonte kemi dasëm 
Të gjith ta festojmë 
Djalin më të bukur 
Sot po e martojmë 

(refren) 
Hajde te pimë sonte 
Nga një got raki 
O ju knojmë së bashku 
Për çiftin e ri 

Hajde të pimë sonte 
Nga një gotë raki 
O ju knon ky Moli 
O me shokët e tij 

Plot miq ene shokë 
Ç'na u mbush lokali 
Dalin t'gjithë në valle 
Të trashëgohet djali. 

Plot miq ene shokë 
Ç'na u mbush lokali 
Dalin t'gjithë në valle 
Të trashëgohet djali.

----------


## Leila

Harrova qe disa fjale nuk i lejojne ketu ne forum. Kenga e pare qe postova tek posti i fundit ketu, titulloheshe, "Rritu Qeparis me K'oqe." As qe me vajti mendja... lol

Tjetra sot, nga Shen Vasili, Sarande... *MBIU MOLLA MBI AVLLI*

- Mbiu molla mbi avlli,
leron* dega mi shtepi.
Ju ngjitsh dhe vajta ne flete.
Gjakundi zonje** mos mbete,
me e mira tek te jete!
Nesete te shkojne jete,
zonjat o, shtrigat o,
kallezojen djemat o
te vrasine nuset o.
- Nuset ne s'i vrasim***,
zonjat te pellcasin.

1961_______________________________
(*) Ketu: zhvillon e zgjat.
(**) Ketu: vjehrre.
(***) U pergjigjen djemte, burrave.


Keto dy kenget e fundit jane nga Rubik, Mirdite, viti 1969.

*KU ME DHAE MORI NANE*

- Ku me dhae, mori nane,
nan', mori nane?*
Apo s'pate buk' me ngrane?
Kush e bani kete shkuesi,
ai mos paste bir e bi!
_________________________________
(*) Refren pas c'do vargu. Kjo kenge, kunder martesave me shkuesi thuhet si shaka, por eshte protesta e vajzes, te cilen e martuan pa e pyetur, ku ajo nuk deshi.


*
NUSJA JON' E JE MUNDUE*

Nusja jon', e je mundue,
per kto rrobe qi ke ndrrue?
Pse t'lyp knatja per me u cue*,
t'lyp bulira per ne krue,
t'lypin qent me u hekurue,
t'lypin drut' ne mal me shkue.
____________________________________
(*) Nuses i permenden disa nga punet qe ka per te bere ne shtepine e burrit. Rrobet e bukura i ka per sot e per festa; perdite s'ka per t'u veshur keshtu.

----------


## sweet_babe

*Beqaria sot mbaroi*

Eja nuse shtat sorkadhe 
Merre dhondrin dil në valle 
Fati i bardhë ju përqafoi 
Beqaria sot mbaroi 

Kush u nda nga beqaria 
Nji marak e ka provu 
Po nuk harrohet shoqëria 
Ku je rrit e je feju 

U fejove si gjithë bota 
Nuse t'bukur paske marrë 
Hajde hajde të derdhë gotat 
Nusja jonë margaritar 

Kush u nda nji herë nga nana 
Ai e di përse loton 
Por nusja jonë shkëlqen si hona 
Nonën kurr nuk e harron 

U martove si gjith bota 
O ndërru zamak i ri 
Hajde hajde të derdhë gotat 
Gjith' ajo ju fat i mirë

----------

